# (Updated) Maryland Bill Amended to Require Gap Insurance Coverage Passes



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*SB 868*
Maryland Senate Bill
*Public Utilities - Transportation Network Services*
Sponsor Bill Ferguson (@SenBillFerg Twitter)
*http://openstates.org/md/bills/2015/SB868/

















*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is in contrast with the recently passed Virginia TNC Law that eliminates the Gap Insurance Catch 22 for Drivers by requiring that TNCs provide this insurance.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/text-of-virginia-tnc-laws.14387/

*Uber IS providing Gap Insurance coverage in Colorado to satisfy the requirements of SB 125.*
http://uberxcolorado.com/drive/?page_id=483









If Uber is given any leeway in the Gap Insurance requirement, it will play shenanigans with providing the coverage, as in Pennsylvania was providing this coverage per it's Licence agreement with PUC
http://www.puc.pa.gov/pcdocs/1334959.pdf









But it is now playing Gap Insurance shenanigans with the PA Drivers
https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-insurance-term-for-philly-drivers.14674/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber goes all in on bill that would ease regulations on ride-booking services in Maryland*
Rick Seltzer

http://m.bizjournals.com/baltimore/...baltimore+(Baltimore+Business+Journal)&r=full


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber, Lyft face questions from Maryland lawmakers in high-drama hearing*
https://technical.ly/baltimore/2015...stions-maryland-lawmakers-high-drama-hearing/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-insurance-aligned.16465/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Compromise ridesharing legislation unlikely in Maryland Assembly*
*http://ifawebnews.com/2015/04/01/compromise-ridesharing-legislation-unlikely-in-maryland-assembly/*

*"Despite Uber's agreement on the model law nationally, the ridesharing company's Maryland lobbyists continue to push their own legislation"*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

And this Uber Gap Insurance Duplicity is going on despite Uber reaching a Compromise Model Insurance Bill Language with Insurers
*Uber | Insurance Aligned*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber, Lyft and traditional taxi outfits all applaud new Maryland ride-share law*
*
http://www.baltimoresun.com/business/bs-bz-rideshare-bill-20150414-story.html*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Hogan signs 'Uber' bill*
*http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/dr-gridlock/wp/2015/05/12/hogan-signs-uber-bill/*

"Under the law, the public service commission will regulate the new transportation industry, and issue licenses to the companies and their drivers. The companies must prove they have a stringent background check system that requires fingerprinting of all drivers. Additionally, they would need to have insurance policies that protect consumers and other drivers."


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't know why uber has a difficult time with a driver having a background ground/finger print by the local law enforcement. That whole issue should be about safety, not profit.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I don't know why uber has a difficult time with a driver having a background ground/finger print by the local law enforcement. That whole issue should be about safety, not profit.


Uber = profit. No room for safety. Safety costs money. Less money = less profit.

Repeat this to yourself till you memorize it.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Perhaps you're missing my point. I know uber is out for a profit no matter what the cost. I'm more curious to how they would try to convince the various govt branches, that it's all about safety. I mean certainly they are not going to tell them this is our motive: profit, no room for safety,


BTW: You would make a great CSR with that "canned response".


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Perhaps you're missing my point. I know uber is out for a profit no matter what the cost. I'm more curious to how they would try to convince the various govt branches, that it's all about safety. I mean certainly they are not going to tell them this is our motive: profit, no room for safety,
> 
> BTW: You would make a great CSR with that "canned response".


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I don't know why uber has a difficult time with a driver having a background ground/finger print by the local law enforcement. That whole issue should be about safety, not profit.


We do background checks for the fire company I volunteer at. A pre-employment BC costs about 80 dollars. The price goes up for finger print ones.


----------

